# 66 Copper Fastback Seat Issue



## jungleterry (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello just purchased our first fastback and hope we did ok here . Bike looks really in good condition but the seat has some staining so was hoping it could be cleaned up or if someone has a super nice one that would match the condition of this bike that would be great too . Let us know your thoughts here . Thank you very much . Terry and Tammy .


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Terry, The seat cannot be cleaned...Its not on the surface of the vinyl its rust coming up from the pan....


----------

